

The Call for an Open Source Social Network - quinto42
http://kennethreitz.com/blog/the-call-for-an-open-source-social-network/#

======
DanielStraight
Django on LAMP is the obvious answer for an open source social network? Um...
why? What is wrong with Ruby or the 6 trillion other Python web frameworks or
Lighttpd or CouchDB or... the list goes on and on.

